# 95 max se timing chain guide ?



## c_elliott (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok this may sound dumb but. Heres my problem

Lately ive been hearing a knock around the timing chain. I got on maxima.org and saw some similar problems. Everybody was saying that it was common for the guide tensioners to cause this problem. 

So i got online to look up the guide and there are a few different ones. Would i take the cover off and basically see which one it loose or bad and go about it that way? Or what?

I know the car has a motor with 140000 on it that was recently put in. Along with timing chain and water pump. So this problem is occuring after about 3-4k miles since install. 

Anybody have any ideas

On the other site people were saying that they have had theyre problem for awhile

Also today my cel came on and codes were for knock sensor and misfire cyl 2 but it doesnt have a miss and runs perfect im alittle confused


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

The tensioner is probably the same one that has 140k on it...so most likely needs to be replaced.

As far as knock sensor and misfire code, I'd check the coil pack for that cylinder. Try switching it to another cylinder and see if the misfire code follows that coil pack.


----------



## c_elliott (Apr 18, 2011)

Ya i figured it out yesterday. I ordered one from rockauto a few mins ago


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Cool...good luck. Not too hard.


----------

